# OMG! It's been 6 months!



## lenarenee (Oct 17, 2018)

It's been half of a year since I made soap!!  For 2 weeks I've been kicking myself because I couldn't get up the motivation to make soap; I want to....but something kept stopping me.  Is it because it's been so long?  Does anyone else lose their soaping mojo after a long hiatus?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve been in the same place. I haven made soap in quite some time.  I need to but keep finding excuses not to.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2018)

Same here. I made so much soap I took a break and really couldn't get back into for awhile, think I just got burned out. I've made two batches in the last two days but I still need to make some unscented. I seem to go in spurts now, make soap for a week or two, then take a break for a few months.


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2018)

I haven't made any in 2 years , I need to get some done for Christmas, the motivation might come this weekend , either that or Christmas will come first. Dh said why do you need to make soap when we have plenty, well, we have plenty but none with any scent, so have to make some to give for presents with a chrismassy scent.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve struggled hard the last year since we moved. I get spouts of motivation, I recently did a bunch of wedding favors for a friend but ended up doing melt and pour cause I couldn’t get motivated in enough time to make CP. I guess life just has its peaks and valleys and my soap passion is waiting around the next bend I hope.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 18, 2018)

You're not alone! I, too, go through peaks and valleys. Sometimes I just have to take a breather for several months in a row so that we can catch up with the huge backlog of soap we have on hand! It really piles up!


IrishLass


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 18, 2018)

I haven’t made anything since April! First it was a time issue now it’s a depression issue (a touch of regular + seasonal starting to hit). Thankfully I don’t need to make Christmas soaps but I do have plans for knitting. 

Motivation? Still working on that. I think I’ll have to force myself to make a batch one day just to make sure I remember how. Something pretty, none of my current soaps are girly


----------



## Cellador (Oct 18, 2018)

I go through periods where I don't feel like making soap. I usually take a break and the inspiration will eventually return. A new technique or ingredient can sometimes help encourage my motivation too.


----------



## amd (Oct 18, 2018)

I haven't made soap since the end of September and I'm starting to get the twitches... lol. Last year when we were moving, I made soap two nights before I moved, and then a month passed before I broke down and took over the kitchen one night to get a fix in. It was a good motivator for my husband to get my soap space finished. I think making it is as much a compulsion as buying it.


----------



## beckster51 (Oct 18, 2018)

I think most people do that with any hobby they have.  (For those that sell for a living, they have their motivation built in, not they don't get tired of it now and then.)  I made a couple of batches last week, but I can't seem to get my mojo back for more.  I actually like to make a lot of soap in a short period of time since it seems to make me more efficient.  Then I stop for too long and forget my methods that make it go fast.  Maybe we should all agree to make soap this weekend, and the commitment will make us actually more inclined to do it!  Ha ha


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 18, 2018)

I hear you, Lenarenee. I've been in a creative desert for some months now too. It seems like the basics of life are taking up way too much of my time and creative energy, and that makes me cranky if it goes on long enough. I had a melt down while cleaning up my very messy attic one hot August afternoon. It was a temper tantrum fit for a 3 year old, complete with stomping around as well as sweat and tears. And my poor DH happened to be within earshot.

Thankfully I don't do things like this but once in a very great long while.

I was trying to organize some of my craft supplies and as I worked, I became increasingly frustrated about how long it had been since I'd used any of them. There always seems to be a good reason why I should do X rather than make soap. Or do Y rather than do a wet-felting project. Etc, etc, etc.

It really hit me that I was not doing anything much in a creative sense. Sure, I'm plenty busy, but that's not the same. After blowing off plenty of steam in the attic, I calmed down and went back to cleaning and tidying. After thinking about the reasons for my blow up, I've decided to make a small but real effort to do activities that make me fulfilled and creative.

FWIW, DH survived ... and bless his sweet heart, he's kindly chosen to remember the message and not hold the tantrum against me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2018)

My biggest change is that my daughter and grandkids moved back here last June.  She’s a single mom, her ex husband is a Marine and volunteered to be sent overseas to Japan active duty.  So I spend almost every day with them doing something or just hanging out.  

I missed the first 4-5 years with the kids and her except for the occasional visit.  Loving every minute of it.  But I also love making soap and my business.  So time to make some time. They help me at my shows.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 19, 2018)

The same happened to me last year if you remember when my mom and sister passed away within 4 months of each other. I was in a bad space. I love making soap. I give away more then I sell. I am also an Herbalist for the last 15 years and make many herbal remedies, tinctures, salves and potions etc. I love both of these hobbies. 

But I just could not muster the energy to actually make anything. I'm doing much better now and for the last few months I think  I'm back in the saddle. Its therapeutic as you know. 

I find that for me, looking at soap pics on Pinterest or watching new videos inspires me to soap. I usually always get inspired. 

MAYBE WE COULD DO ANOTHER SOAP SWAP! THAT CERTAINLY WOULD INSPIRE US TO SOAP AND GIVE TO OUR FRIENDS HERE AND WE CAN GET PRODUCTS THAT CAN INSPIRE US AS WELL!  

ANYONE GAME AFTER THE HOLIDAYS??


----------



## Alzie (Oct 19, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> The same happened to me last year if you remember when my mom and sister passed away within 4 months of each other. I was in a bad space. I love making soap. I give away more then I sell. I am also an Herbalist for the last 15 years and make many herbal remedies, tinctures, salves and potions etc. I love both of these hobbies.
> 
> But I just could not muster the energy to actually make anything. I'm doing much better now and for the last few months I think  I'm back in the saddle. Its therapeutic as you know.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an awesome idea! I'm down for a swap!


----------



## amd (Oct 19, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> MAYBE WE COULD DO ANOTHER SOAP SWAP! THAT CERTAINLY WOULD INSPIRE US TO SOAP AND GIVE TO OUR FRIENDS HERE AND WE CAN GET PRODUCTS THAT CAN INSPIRE US AS WELL!
> 
> ANYONE GAME AFTER THE HOLIDAYS??



Noooooo!!!!  I still have soap from the Home Sweet Home swap... btw y'all's soaps are aging very well. We have so many good soapmakers here. If you do a swap, I'll probably watch from afar, but for those who are interested in doing one: Do.it.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 19, 2018)

amd said:


> Noooooo!!!!  I still have soap from the Home Sweet Home swap... btw y'all's soaps are aging very well. We have so many good soapmakers here. If you do a swap, I'll probably watch from afar, but for those who are interested in doing one: Do.it.



That may be just the thing to motivate the mojo though. I too have soaps left from the swap and try to keep one in the shower.

I checked the curing racks. Everything is at least two months in so I have labeling and packaging to do.
Maybe we can get Lenarenee in to this swap...


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 19, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> That may be just the thing to motivate the mojo though. I too have soaps left from the swap and try to keep one in the shower.
> 
> I checked the curing racks. Everything is at least two months in so I have labeling and packaging to do.
> Maybe we can get Lenarenee in to this swap...



That is why I suggested it. It will get everyone moving! lol Out of the funk that everyone seems to be in!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 19, 2018)

Well I have to say that I am glad to know others have been feeling the same way and were willing to "out" themselves. I'm in good company. And I sure appreciate the kindness and support here.  Truth be told, I've been....not myself.... lately.  This constant wait for repairs on the house, having to live in our bedrooms, the political climate (had to unplug from all of that for my sanity), I broke my foot, then pulled a muscle in my shoulder, then hurt the same foot again - - I've just been down.   Hard to focus on learning to sell soap, or practice making other products in a house that doesn't even look sanitary, and when standing for a whole HOUR hurts!  And let's pretend that that we haven't been eating out more and gaining pounds. Hate cooking in a kitchen that looks out onto broken walls, grubby remnants of removed wood and carpets...etc.  Then there's the guilt for not handling all this better....

Well - the repairs start Monday!  I might be adopting an unwanted cat (love kitties!!!) and now someone has tempted me with a swap - which I've never been able to do before.  Time to focus on rejuvenation!


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 19, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Well I have to say that I am glad to know others have been feeling the same way and were willing to "out" themselves. I'm in good company. And I sure appreciate the kindness and support here.  Truth be told, I've been....not myself.... lately.  This constant wait for repairs on the house, having to live in our bedrooms, the political climate (had to unplug from all of that for my sanity), I broke my foot, then pulled a muscle in my shoulder, then hurt the same foot again - - I've just been down.   Hard to focus on learning to sell soap, or practice making other products in a house that doesn't even look sanitary, and when standing for a whole HOUR hurts!  And let's pretend that that we haven't been eating out more and gaining pounds. Hate cooking in a kitchen that looks out onto broken walls, grubby remnants of removed wood and carpets...etc.  Then there's the guilt for not handling all this better....
> 
> Well - the repairs start Monday!  I might be adopting an unwanted cat (love kitties!!!) and now someone has tempted me with a swap - which I've never been able to do before.  Time to focus on rejuvenation!



You know I have put the same pressure on myself for so much! All you can do is go with the flow! Don't stress and let things happen. I always had to have control of everything. But you know, now at 63 and after the death of my mom and sister, you start to question your own mortality. I just had to let things go and not stress them anymore. Everything will eventually get done but not at the expense of our health.


----------



## Relle (Oct 20, 2018)

I agree redhead, especially the, not at the expense of your health.


----------



## MKLonestar (Oct 20, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> You know I have put the same pressure on myself for so much! All you can do is go with the flow! Don't stress and let things happen. I always had to have control of everything. But you know, now at 63 and after the death of my mom and sister, you start to question your own mortality. I just had to let things go and not stress them anymore. Everything will eventually get done but not at the expense of our health.



You are so correct about this! I just put out three loaves this week after a 4 1/2 month dry spell (mostly due to moving, but a lot due to depression from the move and circumstances that have arisen since the move). I start on again on the 14th, EXACTLY 7 years from the date of my heart attack at age 40. Did I intend to start again on that day?...NO, it just happened, but through it, and from the last 7 years, I have learned that life is short and it can be gone in an instant. If I had not recognized the symptoms of a heart attack in a female, I would have gone to bed that night and not woken up the next morning. Now, I have stopped stressing about making sure all the boxes are completely unpacked and everything is exactly where I plan for it to go, these will get done, but I no longer need to spend 8-10 hours per day doing them. The major essential boxes are all unpacked, the kitchen is clean and organized, so all I need to do is gradually go through the other boxes (mostly non-essential stuff and a lot of paperwork that can now be shredded), maintain the day to day living in the house, and focus on my health by maintaining (at least trying to) a good, positive outlook on life and doing what makes me feel less stressed.


----------



## Angela Zeigler (Oct 20, 2018)

I feel like when I soap and not really in the mood, it never turns out the way I had hoped and that just further unmotivates me. I'm rather new here but the idea of doing a soap swap would be so fun! How does it work? See? Now I want to get up and soap!


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 20, 2018)

Angela Zeigler said:


> I feel like when I soap and not really in the mood, it never turns out the way I had hoped and that just further unmotivates me. I'm rather new here but the idea of doing a soap swap would be so fun! How does it work? See? Now I want to get up and soap!



That is why I suggested it. But I would have to have the approval of admin - s Ill get back to you on a swap. They are fun and you get a real sense of what others are working on and how their soap feels. I thought last time it was inspiring.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 20, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> That is why I suggested it. But I would have to have the approval of admin - s Ill get back to you on a swap. They are fun and you get a real sense of what others are working on and how their soap feels. I thought last time it was inspiring.



If you’re really interested in doing the swap let me know and I’ll take it to the other admins for approval.  I may be interested in participating again though I still have some left from last year too.  [emoji3]


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 20, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> If you’re really interested in doing the swap let me know and I’ll take it to the other admins for approval.  I may be interested in participating again though I still have some left from last year too.  [emoji3]



Yep - Would love too! See what they think and then I guess we can gauge interest to see who else would be in.  If we get enough it could be worth doing. I loved that last one.  After the holidays? Whatever you think Im game.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 20, 2018)

Glad to see that I'm not alone here. I've misplaced my motivation too. I haven't made soap since the beginning of September when I finally made a request for some 3 Wise Men soap for Christmas. I've been wanting to make guest sized soaps to give away to my co-workers for Christmas this year but I keep finding reasons not to, like a lack of curing space. I'm sure if I rearranged some things, I could make space. I also need to take soap pics for my DIL to upload to my website and social media accounts. Hopefully I can get my hiney in gear soon.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, am I happy to read that I'm in good company! I've been in such a slump for ages, I've barely even checked the forum in months. I didn't even get any holiday scents ordered this year. And that's after plans for selling this year!! [emoji51]

I gotten a bit of the itch the last few weeks, so it was time to come back!


----------



## SoapWitch (Oct 21, 2018)

Inspiration seems to me like a gift, but one that I can work at to bring toward me. 

I hear you, that you feel your inspiration has left your soapy apothecary. I'm sorry. I know how sad that feels. And, you can call it back. I call it back by being quiet, by looking through Pinterest, studying cake makers or just getting in my soap lab and putting my hands to things... And sometimes, that doesn't work. Yesterday we stopped by a Halloween store. It was cheesy, but it piqued my curiosity. I hope your inspiration drops by and you enjoy a lovely time.


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2018)

Angela Zeigler said:


> I feel like when I soap and not really in the mood, it never turns out the way I had hoped and that just further unmotivates me. I'm rather new here but the idea of doing a soap swap would be so fun! How does it work? See? Now I want to get up and soap!



Here are the rules for swapping if they happen.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/please-read-before-posting.5724/


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2018)

I've broken the drought, made one soap log today .


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2018)

MKLonestar said:


> You are so correct about this! I just put out three loaves this week after a 4 1/2 month dry spell (mostly due to moving, but a lot due to depression from the move and circumstances that have arisen since the move). I start on again on the 14th, EXACTLY 7 years from the date of my heart attack at age 40. Did I intend to start again on that day?...NO, it just happened, but through it, and from the last 7 years, I have learned that life is short and it can be gone in an instant. If I had not recognized the symptoms of a heart attack in a female, I would have gone to bed that night and not woken up the next morning. Now, I have stopped stressing about making sure all the boxes are completely unpacked and everything is exactly where I plan for it to go, these will get done, but I no longer need to spend 8-10 hours per day doing them. The major essential boxes are all unpacked, the kitchen is clean and organized, so all I need to do is gradually go through the other boxes (mostly non-essential stuff and a lot of paperwork that can now be shredded), maintain the day to day living in the house, and focus on my health by maintaining (at least trying to) a good, positive outlook on life and doing what makes me feel less stressed.



I hope things get better for you.  Take it easy and come in here for a friendly chat about all things soap. I promised myself (about 2 weeks ago) I'd keep our main lining/dining room tidy enough for anyone to walk in.  Looking around it already looks like a bomb dropped again.  Ho hum.  At least the gardening, cooking, making soap and washing are getting done.



Relle said:


> I haven't made any in 2 years , I need to get some done for Christmas, the motivation might come this weekend , either that or Christmas will come first. Dh said why do you need to make soap when we have plenty, well, we have plenty but none with any scent, so have to make some to give for presents with a chrismassy scent.


You still have time!  GO for it.  Once you get started again it will be fine. I think choosing the scents is the big hurdle for me.
Oh yeah and I just got abused on facebook and that put me off for a while.


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> You still have time!  GO for it.  Once you get started again it will be fine. I think choosing the scents is the big hurdle for me.
> Oh yeah and I just got abused on facebook and that put me off for a while.



Look at 2 posts ago PJ, I made soap yesterday, yeahhhh. I'll try to get a couple more done over the weekend. Stay awayyyy, stay awayyyy from FB.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 26, 2018)

Relle said:


> Look at 2 posts ago PJ, I made soap yesterday, yeahhhh. I'll try to get a couple more done over the weekend. Stay awayyyy, stay awayyyy from FB.



Hi Relle, 
Congratulations on making some soap!
I will stay away from FB from now on!  Thanks.

I have just made 3 perfect soaps - all different recipes - in a row. Doing cartwheels.


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2018)

Woohoo, put up some pics in the Photo Gallery PJ, love to see them.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 27, 2018)

Relle said:


> Woohoo, put up some pics in the Photo Gallery PJ, love to see them.


Not confident enough to post them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Not confident enough to post them.



Be confident. Bet they are awesome. Come on.   You can do it!  [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Not confident enough to post them.



I'd love to see them, I've shown you mine, now you show me yours .


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 28, 2018)

I'd really enjoy seeing your soaps too, PenelopeJane. But if your heart is seriously saying "no" then you should respect that voice. And I will respect you for taking care of yourself.


----------

